
Thank You for Inviting Me to Build Your App in Exchange for Equity,Kind Stranger - mostafab
https://hackernoon.com/thank-you-for-inviting-me-to-build-your-app-in-exchange-for-equity-kind-stranger-a3ec1644cb0a
======
oblib
I think most all of us have experienced this. I know I have many times.

